# Batman The Dark Knight Rises Slot Car Set



## fhdavid52 (Sep 7, 2003)

Just saw this on Amazon for 39.99. It is made by Mattel in HO scale. Does anyone know where you can get it cheaper? It's a figure 8 with 2 cars.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

fhdavid52 said:


> Just saw this on Amazon for 39.99. It is made by Mattel in HO scale. Does anyone know where you can get it cheaper? It's a figure 8 with 2 cars.


any pics ????????/ 

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Pix*

Here ya go....


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Here ya go....
> 
> TY Ralph ;-)
> 
> ...


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

fhdavid52 said:


> Just saw this on Amazon for 39.99. It is made by Mattel in HO scale. Does anyone know where you can get it cheaper? It's a figure 8 with 2 cars.


IF its new... it's a good deal...
cars alone r worth the $$$... (IF NEW..)

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## fhdavid52 (Sep 7, 2003)

Here's what I don't like. I don't like paying some clown on Amazon $40 for a set that they ran over to the local Wal-mart and paid $20 for. I would have liked to buy that Hot Wheels set with the Camaro and Mustang that came out last year, but I never saw it in any of the local stores. In fact I think I have only seen three of the new Hotwheels Electric racing sets in stores, and it was always at Wal-mart.

Anyhow, I called Mattel today, and got some information. The set is scheduled for a mid-July release. She could not tell me where I could find it, but I will start at Wal-mart - then go to Toys R Us, Target and K-Mart. The movie should be a huge hit and the merchandising that goes with it should give it wide distribution.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't care for the cars, but them back tires do look interesting!!! I wonder if they'll show up in the on line store... Those would make for some cool 4X4s!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

slotcarman12078 said:


> I don't care for the cars, but them back tires do look interesting!!! I wonder if they'll show up in the on line store... Those would make for some cool 4X4s!


Them back "tires" are:
A, decoration
B, molded to the body
C, the size of 4-gear rears that we replace them with after we dremel them off! 

The real rears are skinny and hiding behind the plastic dummy wheels alla Turbotrain.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

The micro Scalectric version is WAY better...


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Aw crap...  Oh well...


----------



## Seventy7 (Jul 4, 2012)

Wow that's pretty cool...why do I _never_ see these current track sets in TRU or any chain stores??


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

IMHO, it has to do with shelf space, turnaround, and sales. Most retail, grocery especially stock a weeks worth of merchandise. If everything sells as anticipated, all the shelves
will have fresh stock every week. Department stores may be figured differently, but have the same basic concept. 

Sadly, this generation's youth really don't look at slot cars and model trains like us older folk did when we were kids. Stuff that doesn't sell, gets discounted and disappears
from the order roster. The only time you generally see minimal exposure at retail shops is around Christmas, and even then the choices are limited to no more than a handful of either.
The days of drooling over cool boxed sets in a department store are pretty much over. If you're lucky, maybe there's a hobby shop close by that sells the stuff. 

There is one other thing that killed retail, and that's the internet. No or low overhead ( on line sales only) mean lower prices. That poor hobby shop has rent to pay, and generally
overcharges (based on the on line price) just to keep the lights on. Sadly, in the not so long run, this problem usually kills the hobby store.

PS, Ralph, can you resize that picture to something a tad smaller? it's HUGE!!! :lol:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Not sure if I should buy the track, or go to the movie.


----------



## slotnut (May 14, 2009)

Hey bubba 
Can i trade you for a tumbler or two. I never was able to pick one up. what's u look for. I may have it. 

Slotnut


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotnut said:


> Hey bubba
> Can i trade you for a tumbler or two. I never was able to pick one up. what's u look for. I may have it.
> 
> Slotnut


w/ u got in 1/32's (NOT high dollar 1's, but in excellent shape w/ ALL da' parts
LOL...)

got 1 still in sealed packaging NOS-Un-Disputible ;-)
can through in some $$ 2 even out depending on w/ u have (MIB's) ???

Bubba 123

pm me :thumbsup:


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

Got all the HO versions of the Batmobile, and will definitely have to add the Camo version to the collection. 

Batmobile and Tyco Petty cars are the only cars I collect. All the rest are just trade bait....lol.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Great to see you back on here _*fastlap*_!!!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

This is my favorite HO version... much more detail than the Mattel version ... longer and sleeker. 
These can be had for as little as 20 bucks if you hit the right ebay auction. 
Most usually go for around 35-ish.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

It certainly is beautiful. Do the front wheels hit the track?
The third pic looks as if they never could.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

They do, the guide pin is further back than on the Mattel.. so it lifts the front end up more when on a flat surface ... Very smooth running car


----------



## aurora1 (Oct 6, 2008)

Anyone find this set yet at retail?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Didn't see that set yet, BUT, I did see another Mattel set that I'd never seen before, it came out at my local Target week or so ago. It was a very cheap battery powered oval (9" radius)with one squeeze track and one Loop-D-loop, and it comes with two funky bodied cars running the HPx2 chassis. The only saving grace is, it was Really-REALLY Cheap- although I didn't buy one, it was priced UNDER $15 if I recall, and my Friend bought out their entire Stock for Resale purposes.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

aurora1 said:


> Anyone find this set yet at retail?


Amazon.com, 39.99


----------



## fhdavid52 (Sep 7, 2003)

Mattel says they are out, and the stores are all doing Christmas resets. They should be easy to find pretty soon.


----------

